# How do you delete threads you posted?



## six_string_axe (Jul 18, 2013)

?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 18, 2013)

Is this some sort of sick joke? lol

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/243809-how-do-you-delete-threads-you-posted.html


----------



## MontaraMike (Jul 18, 2013)

deja vu


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 18, 2013)

MontaraMike said:


> deja vu


 
deja vu of a deja vu


----------



## Manurack (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/243809-how-do-you-delete-threads-you-posted.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/243815-how-do-you-delete-threads-you-posted.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/243809-how-do-you-delete-threads-you-posted.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/243815-how-do-you-delete-threads-you-posted.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/243809-how-do-you-delete-threads-you-posted.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/243815-how-do-you-delete-threads-you-posted.html


Threadception-ception-ception 

EDIT: I hope I don't get banned


----------



## danger5oh (Jul 19, 2013)

Ummm... Tech Support!!!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 19, 2013)

OP, to delete threads you just hold down the "Alt" key and then hit "F4" while you are holding down the alt key.
You're welcome.


----------



## Randy (Jul 19, 2013)

PM one of us (moderators) and we'll evaluate deleting the thread for you. We're usually easy to convince but we can't make a full time job out of cleaning people's messes, so I'd advise that you be more careful before you post if it's something you'll regret putting up.


----------

